# The Adventures of Three Bunny Brothers



## TickTackJo (Jun 28, 2012)

Let me introduce you to my bunnies!

*Name*: Gizmo (A.K.A: Gizzy)
*D.O.B*: Approximately July 17th, 2012
*Gender*: Male 
*Breed*: Holland Lop
*Color*: Black with gray toes and occasional white hairs






Gizmo is an amazingly sweet little bunny rabbit. He enjoys running around the yard throwing little binkies here and there. He loves his brother Pancake and can often be found snuggling him under the shade of the picnic table.

*Name*: Pancake McFluffy (A.K.A: Pani)
*D.O.B*: Approximately July 17th, 2012
*Gender*: Male 
*Breed*: Holland Lop
*Color*: Tan coloring with almost a diluted black color concentrated on his nose and ears. He also has ray mixed in with the tan color. Black tort maybe? (Opinions please?)





Pan is a character! He is extremely laid back and hardly every gets startled or acts anxious. He doesnât like to be held for long, or picked up much, but he does love being brushed on the grass. He does this adorable running sprint thing where he sprints in hyper bunny speed around the yard making sure everyone is watching then proceeds to do the âBunny Flopâ.

*Name*: Honey Buns (A.K.A: Hun Bun)
*D.O.B*: Approximately July 17th, 2012
*Gender*: Male 
*Breed*: Holland Lop
*Color*: Broken Tri Color? I have no clue?  But very very pretty





So this little guy is the most snuggly bunny I have ever met. He hops into my lap the second I sit on the ground. He âpurrsâ the second I start to rub his belly. Honey is extremely docile and just likes to lie around when not in someoneâs arms.


----------



## TickTackJo (Jun 28, 2012)

So the buns are doing wonderful today. I have found a small patch on Gizmo's ear that looks like hair has been pulled out. Gizmo and Pan are together in a cage and I see them grooming each other often, so I'm thinking Pan has over-groomed Gizzy a bit. Any ways I think I'' add a few pictures from yesterday that I just love!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute buns and those are gorgeous pics!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 29, 2012)

Are all 3 bonded? They are so adorable, love the three colors from same litter!


----------



## candykittten (Jun 29, 2012)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## TickTackJo (Jul 2, 2012)

fuzz16 wrote:


> Are all 3 bonded? They are so adorable, love the three colors from same litter!



They are bonded, though recently Honey has been showing his little dominate side and has been mounting the other two, so he is in his own cage. They all have free run of our very large yard and they are all wonderful together. None of them fight ever and they all like to groom each other often... I just hope that getting them "fixed" doesn't change them.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,

Sweet Bunnies. Love the pics. Thanks so much for sharing. 

Regarding bonding, failed it miserably. All mine live together, but separately. It keeps peace here. 

Hoping it all sorts out and they can all get past these "hormone" stages and enjoy each others company again. The "fixing" part does help some calm down that dominate attitude. 

K


----------



## TickTackJo (Jul 2, 2012)

Monday, July 2nd, 2012-

The bunnies are doing great! They are getting more and more used to my family and I. I have to say we get the biggest kick out of just watching them play in the yard. Each one of them have these funny little games they like to play. Gizmo hides, and when anyone walks by he jumps out of hiding spot and scares the crud out of anyone near him. Honey chases my children around the yard, actually chases them, but when they turn around he stops and acts like he's not doing anything oh and he has some of the highest binkies I have ever seen. Pan sprints around the yard over and over again as fast as his little bunny legs will carry him. I love watching him he is so fast...


----------



## TickTackJo (Jul 2, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Hi,
> 
> Sweet Bunnies.Â  Love the pics.Â  Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I was worried that we would have to separate them eventually.. but if so that is alright. They can each have their own little space if they need it..


----------



## TickTackJo (Jul 4, 2012)

Awwwwww Bunny Love!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 4, 2012)

*TickTackJo wrote: *


> Awwwwww Bunny Love!


Awesome pic! 

K


----------

